# My 6g Nano-Cube



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well my nano-cube has been up and running for about 6 days now. I added the live rock 4 days ago. Seems like its been running for a month! but im being patient...Hopfully it'll only go through a small cycle since i used live sand and cured live rock. I also added some bio-spira. So far water parameters are are fine, except my pH is only at 7.7, i'm guessing this is because its still not established? Here are some pics!

View attachment 103934

View attachment 103935

View attachment 103936


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like those jbj nanos! Now ya need a few small corals.
Look good!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice...where'd you get that bad boy and for how much?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just noticed a diatom breakout, so im going to keep the lights off to keep it under control until i get the cleanup crew







Its been up and running for one week today. I've been checking my water parameters every other day and everything is normal, except for my pH. I also dont have a saltwater nitrate test kit. So from what i've been reading the diatom breakout means its near the end of the cycle, Hopfully...The rock was really cured, got it from a very reputable LFS.

The tank is a JBJ 6g NANO-CUBE and i got it off ebay! It cost me $95 shipped

NANO-CUBE

I'm still new at this so i dont know what kind of corals or zoos and whatever else to stock it with, i'll look into that, or if you guys can suggest some?...i want lots of color. I'll also be adding a cleaner shrimp and maybe a small clown, but this is far from now. It has to be stocked very slowly.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's 5g nano with several different kinds of coral on a single piece of rock. These kind of corals are very popular.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks nice but biospira is freshwater bacteria, not salt water, so it really won't do you much. You are correct about the diatoms, they should just recede on their own.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> looks nice but biospira is freshwater bacteria, not salt water, so it really won't do you much. You are correct about the diatoms, they should just recede on their own.


Thanks. I used Marine Bio-Spira, not freshwater. They have it for both.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ahhh







well that makes sense then


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Watch the corners for leaks....

Awesome little tank tho! Good luck mate


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice pieces of rock you have in there. i will watch for developments.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks guys!



DannyBoy17 said:


> Watch the corners for leaks....
> 
> Awesome little tank tho! Good luck mate


Yeah these JBJ nano's are known to crack. The 24g nano's were the ones that often cracked. But i was on a forum recently and saw a thread about a 6g that cracked, looked more like it exploded







Got me worried since mine is near my pc...
Yesturday i added the cleanup crew:

3 dwarf blue legged hermits 
3 nassarius snails
1 Procelin Crab
1 Cleaner shrimp


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks nice, congrats and good luck.

I will also pray for your computer


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

bobme said:


> It looks nice, congrats and good luck.
> 
> I will also pray for your computer


LoL, thanks but i'm planning on moving it real soon! Maybe on the other side where its not near the surge protector







You never know, heard too many stories about these tanks...


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

A few pics i just took...

View attachment 105151

View attachment 105152

View attachment 105153


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

is that a nasarius snail? i have like 8 of those and they are the sh*t. they really help my sand bed out.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Genin said:


> is that a nasarius snail? i have like 8 of those and they are the sh*t. they really help my sand bed out.


Yup, thats a nassarius snail. I have 3 of them. i might get a couple more...Nothing beats feeding time, when i drop in pellets for the shrimp the hermit crabs race to get the pellets before the shrimp, but the shrimp is way to fast for them. But i throw a couple extra in there so the hermits get some too.

I wish i could see the porcelin crab more often. This guys nocturnal, and only comes out at night. it's cool watching the tank at night time with the blue led moon lights.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how hard is it to keep a tank like that?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> how hard is it to keep a tank like that?


Well it depends...the bigger the tank the better. Alot of people have run tanks this size and smaller with no problems, but when things go bad it happens fast cause of the small size. My SG isn't very stable yet. Another problem i have is water temperature. Now that the weather is warmer the tank gets warmer, especially in my computer room. But nanocustoms.com is releasing a chiller for the 6g nano, so i'm looking into that. Water maintance is very easy. One gallon water changes twice a week and changing the filter floss at minimum once a week, it gets pretty nasty and will probably cause nitrates to rise, so its cheap enough to change it regularly. Other then that its really not too hard to maintain a tank like this. You just have to stock it slowly and let it mature so everythings stable.


----------

